# Striking Serpents Head



## Dominic Jones (May 26, 2003)

Striking Serpent's Head  (copied from Len Brassard's Family Martial Arts Center- Thank you)

Attack: The opponent approaches you from the front and grabs you in a bearhug - your arms are free. 

Defense: 
From a natural stance, step your right foot back into a left neutral bow (12:00) as you execute a left hooking back-knuckle strike. Simultaneous with the back-knuckle strike bring your right open hand into a cover position between the opponent's head and your chest/face 
Slide your left hand along the opponent and grab the hair at the crown of his head. 
With his hair in your left hand, anchor your left arm and pivot to a left forward bow as you execute a whipping half-fist strike to the opponent's throat. Return to the left neutral bow and execute a left front crossover and cover towards 6:00. 


Question
When you anchor back your left hand, whilst grabbing the hair (if they have any!) I find that I drag the attackers head too far to the left, so making the half fist strike akward- I feel i don`t have directional harmony.  Any comments?

Cheers 
Dom


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 27, 2003)

That's not the way I learned the technique, but if it works for them, then so be it. Here's my version......

1.As your opponent grabs you, with your right hand counter grab your opponent's upper left arm/bicep. Step back with your right foot towards 6 o'clock settling into a left neutral bow, anchoring your opponent's left arm to your right hip.

2. Simultaneously deliver a left hook punch to your opponent's mastoid (back of his head).

3. Immediately grab either your opponent's hair or eyes with your left hand, while anchoring your elbow in to your opponent's spine.

4. With your opponent's head raised up leaving his throat (neck) exposed, execute a right hand leopard's paw strike to his/her throat.

5. Cross out and cover towards 6 o'clock.

That's just the base technique didn't know if you wanted the "whole" enchilada. I personally don't see the necessity for a left forward bow, since you are so close to your opponent. I also don't understand the right hand checking at chest level, your opponent has grabbed you in a bear hug, his face is buried in your chest. Is it a palm strike??? One of the things that we learn in Kenpo is when your opponent grabs you, you counter grab them. Well everyone does things differently. I'm sure you'll get plenty of variations for this one.

:asian: KenpoDragon


----------



## c2kenpo (May 27, 2003)

Well that is the beauty of kenpo, that you can have a ton of different situations.
The attack itself was described to me as an attempted tackle (not from a distance but up close i.e double leg takedown) a bearhug did not make this work at all for me (thin frame) besides what was my awareness that allowed an opponent to actually bearhug me from the front. When the attacker makes the tackle attempt
1) Drop back into your left neutral bow (or settle into it) I like to explode dropping my weight down (this allows me to get a bracing angle for the tackle as I make my hooking strike to the back of the head. I also keep my right hand loaded at my side inan open heel palm (or fist) that usually the attacker "runs" into accidentally.
I think looking at the tech at the first base move always will help clean it up a bit from then on you pretty much have it but the opponent will be close the whole time, rememebr he is attemting to tackle you.

 The forward bow in SSH is a transitional stance for a lot of "what if's"
1) What if you stun the attacker in the head but on the hair grab don't get a good anchor?
2)What if this is a relative/ freind that has had to much to drink, and you are simply controlling them?
3)What if you are opting instead of crushing the attackers windpipe (takes all the fun out of it of course) and delivering a heel palm instead to move the attacker out of your way?

The forward bow is a transitonal stance allowing for greater depth of penetration with whatever strike you are using.

The best part of kenpo ihave found is that everyone will have "techs" that they feel comfortable with and those they dont' just keep practicing till you run into someone who can explain it to fit you.

JMHO

Dave Gunzburg


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 27, 2003)

I am sorry c2kenpo but if you read Mr.Jones' post you would have noticed "he" stated the attack was a front bear hug, not a tackle. By the way the attack is clearly a bear hug not a tackle. Look on the Web of Knowledge. "What ifs" are fine but he did not ask for "What Ifs", he asked a straight question, don't you think he deserves a straight answer??? Charging Ram is the first answer for the tackle, not Striking Serpent's Head. Sorry to pop your bubble.

:mst: KenpoDragon


----------



## Michael Billings (May 27, 2003)

Here is how I teach the technique in the ideal, however I stress leverage and fulcrums when anchoring the elbow and teach the alternate grab points (orbital of the eye, nose, mouth [yuk] or even the left shoulder, clavicle or throat.

*15. STRIKING SERPENT'S HEAD (front bear hug - arms free)*

1. Drop back with your right foot (to 6:00) into a left neutral bow. Simultaneously hook your left hand around and back of opponent's head so that your left knuckle or left inner wrist bone strikes to opponent's left temple or mastoid while your right hand cocks into a half fist at chest level.
2. Immediately have your left hand grab and pull opponent's hair back (above the forehead) as you shift into a left forward bow (toward 12:00) and execute a thrusting half fist to opponent's throat, immediately returning to your left neutral bow after the half fist strike. 

Oss!


----------



## c2kenpo (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *I am sorry c2kenpo but if you read Mr.Jones' post you would have noticed "he" stated the attack was a front bear hug, not a tackle. By the way the attack is clearly a bear hug not a tackle. Look on the Web of Knowledge. "What ifs" are fine but he did not ask for "What Ifs", he asked a straight question, don't you think he deserves a straight answer??? Charging Ram is the first answer for the tackle, not Striking Serpent's Head. Sorry to pop your bubble.
> 
> :mst: KenpoDragon *



Sorry I may not have been really clear on this. Not a charging tackle for Striking Serpents head but more of imagine yourself standing and grappling with your opponent shoulders and arms held and he drops to bearhug/tackle you  this is what I mean by a tackle or takedown. My apologies for the confusion. 
I was just sharing how I was taught and my views as how it works for me. This is how our school teaches the attack, not from the position when your opponent actually has penetrated enough of your space to grab you effectivly.

JMHO
 
David Gunzburg


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 27, 2003)

> _
> 
> 
> Question
> When you anchor back your left hand, whilst grabbing the hair (if they have any!) I find that I drag the attackers head too far to the left, so making the half fist strike akward- I feel i don`t have directional harmony.  Any comments? [/B]_


_ 


     Well I feel the answer is simple enough. The half fist requires a higher skill level to perform especialy on a writhing opponent; so, I would consider an inward sword hand to the throat or a heel palm strike to the chin. While, by your prompting, I visualized this tech I see the potential for injury to your panther strike if you were to pull the head too far back, you might puch through the throat an damage your hand on his jaw.  In fact forget your hands all toguether... I would peform a Mui Thai style elbow to the chin.(an over the top strike)_


----------



## Handsword (May 28, 2003)

During the initial move (dropping back with the right leg and striking with the left hand) I use my right elbow to strike and anchor down into the opponent's left upper wrist or forearm.  

This may appear as a cocked right hand, ready to cover/strike (which it is), but it is really the elbow doing the work.

This is similar to the technique Crashing Wings (although done from the front instead of the back and with only one 'wing') and is used to break/hinder the attacker's grip.

On a side note, I treat the IDEAL _intent_ of a frontal bearhug with the arms free as the precursor to a lift, sweep and dump manoeuvre for someone who wants to take the fight to the ground.  From the attackers point of view, the lift works best when the 'victim' is as close as possible which can include burying the head into the chest.  For this reason, Striking Serpent's Head is a useful technique, as frontal strikes to the eyes or throat may not be immediately available.

If the attacker doesn't have this intent (or the like), then a frontal bearhug with the arms free should be pretty easy to deal with.  After all, he/she's got both arms occupied and you've got two hands free well within striking range.


----------



## rmcrobertson (May 29, 2003)

The "directional harmony," issue can be handled in exactly the way Michael Billings already mentioned--rest the half-fist punch that ends the basic technique on top of a good solid left forward bow.

Just to take the point a little further, changing the weapon at this point is probably symptomatic of a deeper problem: interpreting techniques in terms of the weapons, strikes, blocks, etc., without taking stances into account. In fact, if you don't turn to the forward bow, the changes of weapons become necessary--and the ones mentioned (hand-sword, heel palm, elbow) are pretty much what would then have to be employed. 

But they still won't have any power, and they won't solve any directional harmony issues. That requires stance...

Interestingly, the sweep, etc. mentioned does seem to be an integral part of the extension/ending to SSH.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Kenpomachine (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by c2kenpo _
> * The forward bow is a transitonal stance allowing for greater depth of penetration with whatever strike you are using. *



The forward bow is not transitional. Pivoting from neutral to a forward bow allows you not just to gain depth of penetration, but also gives you power. 
You get the hip and your legs to be involved in the strike, and not only your upper body.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *The forward bow is not transitional. Pivoting from neutral to a forward bow allows you not just to gain depth of penetration, but also gives you power.
> You get the hip and your legs to be involved in the strike, and not only your upper body. *



Sorry to disappoint you but any stance other than neutral is considered a transitional stance.    Though is may appear as not, we strive to get back to the original as a rubber band comes back to it's original.   As you extend the rubber it gains kinetic energy, it releases it as it retracts, same concept as the forward, reverse, wide and close kneels, the difference being is we are able to gain power from both the forward and reverse motion of these stances from our ability to shift weight.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## c2kenpo (May 31, 2003)

Look I don't believe in "Sorry to dissapoint you" all I do is "share" my knowledge base when we go to tech talk about techniques.
I have had the opportunity to train with so many great martial artists these last few years the one greatest lesson I took from all of them is that 


> This is how I do it....this may or may not work for you but it is just they way this story went. Now make it work for you.



Journey Well

Dave


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by c2kenpo _
> *Look I don't believe in "Sorry to dissapoint you" all I do is "share" my knowledge base when we go to tech talk about techniques.
> I have had the opportunity to train with so many great martial artists these last few years the one greatest lesson I took from all of them is that
> 
> ...



Exactly what is your point of this post?

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Sorry to disappoint you but any stance other than neutral is considered a transitional stance.
> 
> Clyde *



Thanks for the clarification. Better be dissapointed for a minute than being left alone with a wrong assumption.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Thanks for the clarification. Better be dissapointed for a minute than being left alone with a wrong assumption.  *



My attempt to bring light to part of the family dude, glad I could help.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## ob2c (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dominic Jones _
> *Striking Serpent's Head Question
> When you anchor back your left hand, whilst grabbing the hair (if they have any!) I find that I drag the attackers head too far to the left, so making the half fist strike akward- I feel i don`t have directional harmony.  Any comments? Dom *



Sounds like it could be a problem with the way he's attacking. If he grabs you "dojo style", standing in front with his nose burried in your chest, I can see how this might be a problem. No one on the streets is going to burry their nose in your chest, however. Their face will be turned a little to the side. And they don't just grab and stand there, they probably intend to put you down.

So, in the ideal phase, he grabs you and pulls you in close, his head turned to his left. I was taught a left back knuckle to his left temple, which whips in very nicely. Immediately grab the hair (or other hold if no hair) and anchor the elbow, and he is in perfect position for the half fist to his throat.

As for the forward bow, we are taught it can be purely transitional, giving proper angle of incidence and power then snaping back to the neutral bow. But if he has forward presure or momentum you momentarily lock it out. Still transitional, but also gives a solid brace to deal with his depth/forward motion before returning to the neutral bow.

Incidentally, this is a good one to practice on both sides since he can't be relied on to allways turn his head to the left.


----------



## Maltair (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ob2c _
> *
> Incidentally, this is a good one to practice on both sides since he can't be relied on to allways turn his head to the left. *



I'm not positive but I believe this is the reason our school teaches this tech a little diff.

Instead of a back Knuckle to the back of the head, we box the ears. Gives the opp a good stun as well as straightning the head for the left hand to pull head back and right tiger paw to thoat.

This is just how I wear my suit :asian:


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 18, 2003)

If you take out the left hooking inverted back-knuckle, strike, you lose the match to the right hander in Obscure Claws. 

The two-hander is a great what-if though  Thank you for that.


----------



## Doc (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by c2kenpo _
> *Sorry I may not have been really clear on this. Not a charging tackle for Striking Serpents head but more of imagine yourself standing and grappling with your opponent shoulders and arms held and he drops to bearhug/tackle you  this is what I mean by a tackle or takedown. My apologies for the confusion.
> I was just sharing how I was taught and my views as how it works for me. This is how our school teaches the attack, not from the position when your opponent actually has penetrated enough of your space to grab you effectivly.
> 
> ...


Well sir thanks for the explanation. That takes the attack from a "bear hug" to an "attempted bear hug." On an attempt, almost anything is "possible" because of the mechanics involved. Most  "attempted" assaults of all types are relegated to essentially the same types of mechanical responses outside of the "grappling" perspective.

For some there exists confusion because "attempts" tend to be labeled as "actuals." Some take the idea of attacks with punches and extend it to these type of "hands on" assaults when they are in actuality "night and day" conceptually and mechanically.  An "attempted" punch and an "actual" or completed punching assault are obviously different. That logic should be extended to hands on" techniques where an attacker has already engaged the victim as well.

Additionally, I might point out that the popular version of this technique assumes a person has "hair" (as alluded to in a previous response), and that the designated technique response is appropriate. 

I would strongly suggest you reconsider the efficacy of striking directly in the throat for a person who is "attempting" a bear hug, and the consequences both morally and legally of such actions.

I was taught by Parker to use a series of mechanisms before and after the strike to come into moral and legal compliance with the level of the assault. First to mis-align, strike, takedown, and then control a finishing final counter-strike. 

As one suggestion you might consider experimenting with the mechanics of a "nose fulcrum" and a heel-palm strike to the tip of the mandible as an alternative solution.  Also be aware if you continue to perform this technique as an "attempt" in a realistic street encounter, if your first strike is not successful, you will be knocked off balance backwards possibly to the ground as your attacker continues forward with their body mass even when it is not a "tackle."

I'm sorry I can't "tell" you how to do this over the forum, and nothing I've said should be construed to suggest that you cannot strike a person with deadly force if you feel you are in imminent threat of great bodily harm, or death.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Sorry to disappoint you but any stance other than neutral is considered a transitional stance.    Though is may appear as not, we strive to get back to the original as a rubber band comes back to it's original.   As you extend the rubber it gains kinetic energy, it releases it as it retracts, same concept as the forward, reverse, wide and close kneels, the difference being is we are able to gain power from both the forward and reverse motion of these stances from our ability to shift weight.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...


As if the neutral wasn't also transitional :shrug:


----------



## Rainman (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *As if the neutral wasn't also transitional :shrug: *



Sure and once the stance is stomped into for structure with the aid of gravitational marriage and positive body position it is time to finish the technique.   So if we are using intermittent power and utilizing some of the major conduits of power ie, rotational force, centrifugal force, centripital force, gravitational marriage, body momentum and directional harmony we should keep moving in and out of many stances.   

I think one of the problems is the cross and cover out at the end of the sd teks where people pose there.  Not very smart.  If someone had the need to use self defense get  out of danger completely  by removing yourself  from the area.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 26, 2003)

The way I see it is if you are not constantly adjusting for neutrality, it is not a neutral. After its moment has past it becomes a "bad" neutral. I just thought it was funny how the stance got named as other than transitional.:rofl: :rofl:  
Sean


----------



## Doc (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> *Sure and once the stance is stomped into for structure with the aid of gravitational marriage and positive body position it is time to finish the technique.   So if we are using intermittent power and utilizing some of the major conduits of power ie, rotational force, centrifugal force, centripital force, gravitational marriage, body momentum and directional harmony we should keep moving in and out of many stances.
> 
> I think one of the problems is the cross and cover out at the end of the sd teks where people pose there.  Not very smart.  If someone had the need to use self defense get  out of danger completely  by removing yourself  from the area. *



I, of course, agree with both Rainman & Touch O' Death. All stances in anatomy are mechanically transitional, however I also allow that "conceptually" in the way a person may be taught that a stance can be designated "static" for the purposes of the curriculum. What is an absolute for one may be more conceptually "fliud" for another.

There are many such contridictions that are made in teaching and conveying information at different levels of complexity, although what I was taught is closer to "Rainman" and  "Touch O' Death" I don't like to suggest someone is "wrong" as concepts often are contridictory and are usually "personalized." As long as they remain fuctional within the group they have validity. Mechanics are another story, but even they enjoy various degrees of functional correctness. Such is the case in human anatomy and in human interaction.

I also am intrigued by "Rainmans" statement, "... the stance is stomped into for structure with the aid of gravitational marriage and positive body position ...

Although we don't share terminology, it sounds like we may share some similar methodology and knowledge. I always think that is great.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 27, 2003)

I agree. I too especially dislike to see people who don't cover out---especially when it's me.


----------



## kenpo12 (Dec 30, 2003)

> I was taught by Parker to use a series of mechanisms before and after the strike to come into moral and legal compliance with the level of the assault. First to mis-align, strike, takedown, and then control a finishing final counter-strike.



I was hoping you could be a little more specific.  It just seems to me you don't have alot of time when someone is intent on taking you down.


----------



## Doc (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo12 _
> *I was hoping you could be a little more specific.  It just seems to me you don't have alot of time when someone is intent on taking you down. *



Well sir the medium makes it difficult, but essentially when a person 
"bear-hugs," the immediacy of the action creates a level of inertia and body mass that will impact the victim, and "bump" them causing them to move. Less than a tackle because the intent is different, but more than a "handshake."

This action can be used to initiate a mechanism that, once contact is made, will preclude the attacker from being aligned sufficiently to be able to push, pull, or lift. It is one of the many sub-category applications of the "slap-check" that I was taught by Parker to mis-align an attacker.

This comes under the area of the curriculum we called, "Surviving The Initial Assault," and the Psychology of Confrontation. From there we engage additional mechanisms to insure a stable base, as we "control" the attacker for an "Initial Retaliation." A stable base is given a high priority at the beginning of the assault. ANYTIME you step "backwards" you are off balance and mis-aligned, and must use mechnisms to correct your "Skeletal Alignment" to survive the constant forward pressure of a grappling attack, regardless of the degree. Even a "casual" hug a women might experience will knock you into a "Anatomical Inefficient Posture."

Describing striking is somewhat easier, but there is a reason judo, jiu-jitsu, aikido, and chin-na books are mostly pictures. These activities require "hands on" and siginificant physical interaction to grasp the concepts.

At this point I should remind you there are different methodologies for a "takedown." This technique attack is an initial front bear-hug. An attacker may decide later in the assault to take you down, but that is not the initial attack. If you learn your lesson well, (we teach it at yellow) you will prevent him from moving beyond the "Initial Assault Mechanism."


----------

